# Is cocaine addictive ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I ask this because l only usually associate drug addicts with Heroin as if l am correct in thinking that is the only thing the NHS will help fix.

I may be totally wrong, l dont know, hence why l am asking.

Also if you stood in court and told a judge you had blown all your money on drugs and drink would they accept this as truth or be able to prove otherwise ?

These are all hyperthetical questions BTW, l have never ever taken coke or anthing even similar !


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

very


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Milky said:


> I ask this because l only usually associate drug addicts with Heroin as if l am correct in thinking that is the only thing the NHS will help fix.
> 
> I may be totally wrong, l dont know, hence why l am asking.
> 
> ...


Totally moreish!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Totally moreish!


But moreish isnt addictive tho is it ?

I mean you hear of heroin addicts selling there soul for a fix, is this the same with coke ?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Milky said:


> But moreish isnt addictive tho is it ?
> 
> I mean you hear of heroin addicts selling there soul for a fix, is this the same with coke ?


Definitely. Total life ruiner.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The reason it is so 'moreish' is because of the low cocaine content that is found in the UK. It is cut with so many other products that the buzz is very short, hence leaving you wanting another line. I know a lot of people around my way that think they are addicted to coke yet are still to experience a proper line or something that is at least 80-90% pure, now when you have done a line of that then i will believe you may be addicted to coke until then you are addicted to benzocaine and the lifestyle associated with doing coke


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

It is speculated that cocaine's intense addictive properties stem partially from its DAT-blocking effects (in particular, increasing the dopaminergic transmission from ventral tegmental area neurons). However, a study has shown that mice with no dopamine transporters still exhibit the rewarding effects of cocaine administration.[6] Later work demonstrated that a combined DAT/SERT knockout eliminated the rewarding effects.[7] The rewarding effects of cocaine are influenced by circadian rhythms,[8] possibly by involving a set of genes termed "clock genes".[9]

There is a correlation between a variant of the CAMK4 gene and cocaine addiction; a German study found that addicts were 25% more likely to have a variant of the gene than people who did not use cocaine.[10][11]

However, chronic cocaine addiction is not solely due to cocaine reward. Chronic repeated use is needed to produce cocaine-induced changes in brain reward centers and consequent chronic dysphoria. Dysphoria magnifies craving for cocaine because cocaine reward rapidly, albeit transiently, improves mood. This contributes to continued use and a self-perpetuating, worsening condition, since those addicted usually cannot appreciate that long-term effects are opposite those occurring immediately after use.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its not as physically addictive as smack but mentally very much so .


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I've never done it but I've heard the effect wears off incredibly quickly within about half an hour then you just want more but the 2nd hit is never as good as the first and 3rd is never as good as the 2nd so you have to take more and more. From all I've heard its incredibly addictive.... The only things I've done are cannabis (in its various forms) not really addictive at all... and Meow/Metherdrome... Also not really addictive and quite frankly very over rated and pants.... Probaly wouldnt ever do a class A.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes. I've seen many friends fall to that drug.

Sh?t gear anyway these days.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

C**tdust


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

yes just as addictive as heroin


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Recreational drugs are not what they used to be. Minimum knowledge with aas but i am a wealth of information on rec drugs, too many years of my life doing them


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I work with a lad who must blow £200 a weekend on the stuff along with beer.

He cant top his phone up or pay for his own **** etc but this he will willingly do, cant figure it out.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Addiction is completely subjective, yes drugs like crack, meth and heroin are incredibly addictive but everyone will be chasing a different feeling. Some the initial high, euphoria, the lifestyle, the picking up of said drug, **** some people are even addicted to the come down


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I've never done it but I've heard the effect wears off incredibly quickly within about half an hour then you just want more but the 2nd hit is never as good as the first and 3rd is never as good as the 2nd so you have to take more and more. From all I've heard its incredibly addictive.... The only things I've done are cannabis (in its various forms) *not really addictive at all*... and Meow/Metherdrome... Also not really addictive and quite frankly very over rated and pants.... Probaly wouldnt ever do a class A.


B*llocks fella, it is addictive.....

*Cannabis


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> I work with a lad who must blow £200 a weekend on the stuff along with beer.
> 
> He cant top his phone up or pay for his own **** etc but this he will willingly do, cant figure it out.


super glue the cnuts nose up..............that'll put a stop to him nosing 200 nicker a weekend


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> I work with a lad who must blow £200 a weekend on the stuff along with beer.
> 
> He cant top his phone up or pay for his own **** etc but this he will willingly do, cant figure it out.


The same could be said for the steroid using community. I read an interview with a top pro and he informed us that the guys at the top just can't afford the cocktail of drugs they need at that level of competition so they have to pay for it by...*ahem* man on man oral action.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

monsta said:


> super glue the cnuts nose up..............that'll put a stop to him nosing 200 nicker a weekend


He gets right on my ti*s sometimes mate.

He owes the dealers £100's..... he spends half his life avoiding them and then cries poverty !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rectus said:


> The same could be said for the steroid using community. I read an interview with a top pro and he informed us that the guys at the top just can't afford the cocktail of drugs they need at that level of competition so they have to pay for it by...*ahem* man on man oral action.


Yeah heard similar stories mate.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

djmacka said:


> B*llocks fella, it is addictive.....
> 
> *Cannabis


Well literally every person I know does it or has done it and theyve never been shaking for a fix/spliff and a lot of my friends did it quite a lot lol, people at uni dont really do it out of addiction they do it out of laziness they just prefer to be monged out on the sofa and if they cant do that theyll just sleep lol. Depending on how you define a recreational drug cannabis is probaly the most widely used to and I know very few people who have a problem with it. I would say the most widely used drug is probaly caffeine because its in tea, coffee, coca cola and chocolate lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah heard similar stories mate.


My friends (who are opposed to my gear use) joke that'll be me soon. I have recently started selling my belongings on Ebay... uh oh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rectus said:


> My friends (who are opposed to my gear use) joke that'll be me soon. I have recently started selling my belongings on Ebay... uh oh


I have never heard of that but l have seen docs of BB'ers who live in relative squalor to train and pay for there medicine etc..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Well literally every person I know does it or has done it and theyve never been shaking for a fix/spliff and a lot of my friends did it quite a lot lol, people at uni dont really do it out of addiction they do it out of laziness they just prefer to be monged out on the sofa and if they cant do that theyll just sleep lol. Depending on how you define a recreational drug cannabis is probaly the most widely used to and I know very few people who have a problem with it. I would say the most widely used drug is probaly caffeine because its in tea, coffee, coca cola and chocolate lol


True, but the harm they cause in comparison is minuscule e.g. damaged enamel. Cannabis doesn't have any addictive properties to the plant itself, but people get addicted the lifestyle and the shutting off of the outside world. I know a guy who does that, never leaves his room and just gets high because that is his world of peace and tranquilly, man.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Well literally every person I know does it or has done it and theyve never been shaking for a fix/spliff and a lot of my friends did it quite a lot lol, people at uni dont really do it out of addiction they do it out of laziness they just prefer to be monged out on the sofa and if they cant do that theyll just sleep lol. Depending on how you define a recreational drug cannabis is probaly the most widely used to and I know very few people who have a problem with it. I would say the most widely used drug is probaly caffeine because its in tea, coffee, coca cola and chocolate lol


it's addictive on the basis that you can't control how your body deals with the high you get from it and then the body needs that high again so theres the addiction


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

rectus said:


> True, but the harm they cause in comparison is minuscule e.g. damaged enamel. Cannabis doesn't have any addictive properties to the plant itself, but people get addicted the lifestyle and the shutting off of the outside world. I know a guy who does that, never leaves his room and just gets high because that is his world of peace and tranquilly, man.


and the biggest addictive part is the tobacco you roll it with if you smoke it like that


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive done coke maybe 5 or 6 times. never felt the need to do it again afterwards

think its overrated personally


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not addicted to coke I just love the smell of it.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

bennyrock said:


> I'm not addicted to coke I just love the smell of it.


tastes like sh1t though, prefer pepsi


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

And yes it is very addictive but no wear near smack or crack. They can have u hooked after one try where coke is a gradual thing. Seen a lot of my mates get into coke and it's ruined their lives. Hash on the other hand is only addictive due to the bacci!!!!!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

I would argue there is more than just doing the drug! Buying it, racking it up doing it with mates, it's really addictive compound. Used to absolutely love it but actively stopped, plus as everyone said the quality is **** unless you want to pay 70/g


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

addictive not to sure, but for me personally it makes my night better the same way alchohol does, so when i do go out which is 1/2 a month these days i will usually have some, thats just me being honest

and with regards to spending all my money on it, far from it, i have it because i can as a "luxury" not because i need it


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

all drugs are addictive but it depends on the individual, the more of an addictive personality you have then higher the chances you have of forming a reliance habit.As for cannabis not being addictive bull$hit, as someone who smoked weed heavily every day for years i can say for me it was-can remember being skint with zero cash because i'd smoked every penny of it and was ticked up to my eye balls crawling around on the floor looking for hash crumbs for a single skinner-that was after going through all the ash trays for the joint dog ends and smoking them-aye, weeds not addictive!


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> addictive not to sure, but for me personally it makes my night better the same way alchohol does, so when i do go out which is 1/2 a month these days i will usually have some, thats just me being honest
> 
> and with regards to spending all my money on it, far from it, i have it because i can as a "luxury" not because i need it


do you mean 1/2 a month or 1-2 days a month? cos i prefer the 1/2 month.lolol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Did it for about 10 years, was daily at one point , waken up shower , tea and a line then work, even took it on lunch breaks ! I had a best m8 that was addicted too , the minute we saw each other we wanted coke , led to crack but I never missed work.. All my m8s do it... It's just part of getting together ... I have to stay clear or I end up having it .


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

monsta said:


> do you mean 1/2 a month or 1-2 days a month? cos i prefer the 1/2 month.lolol


hahaa i wish it was half of the month at a time mate, imagine that!

but i mean 1 or 2 days


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is not physical addiction as Ewen pointed out,when you stop you do not get shakes/****s,associated with heroin etc

But the mental addiction is a bitch ,as you know there is no physical addiction ,so you realy believe you can just do this weekend and then your gonna have a few weeks off,honest! :blink:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

broch316 said:


> yes just as addictive as heroin


Erm come back to me when you've done both pmsl


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

10% coke 90% Sh!te


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Most people only realise how addicted they are to a substance when they decide to quit. A lot of my mates will claim they aren't addicted to coke/MDMA (which physically they may not be) but watch them try and enjoy a night out without any...then the dealers get the calls.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm surprised anyone can get addicted to the stuff anymore, they're probably snorting more creatine than coke.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> I'm surprised anyone can get addicted to the stuff anymore, they're probably snorting more creatine than coke.


and it needs so much alchohol to get it going.lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Milky said:


> These are all hyperthetical questions BTW, l have never ever taken coke or anthing even similar !


you have never lived


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

monsta said:


> and the biggest addictive part is the tobacco you roll it with if you smoke it like that


Using something like an atomiser solves this problem. It's what some patients use in California so they don't get anything but the purest weed. It's legal on prescription there! America doing something right for a change.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a mate that can't go to work without a 40 bag, so I'd say yes mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea i was doing it 4-5 days a week selling to get my free bit ended up in debt over it and doing things i didnt want to just to get out of the debt... What a mess, better days now though. Can take it or leave it and havent baught any since i can remember. Quite content just to have a few drinks if i go out these days! -have rocked up but never smoked it only ever rocked for other reasons

As for weed yes its very addictive, anybody who says it isnt is naive... If its not addictive why do people who smoke weed do it day in day out and go well out of their way to get some. I know too many people who smoke it daily to say it isnt addictive, as said before not physically but mentally maybe the routine or ritual but thats all part of it so yes it is addictive!!!

Heroin & crack lets not even go there lost too many people close to me this way, family and friends

Mdma/e's - imo party drugs not many ppl get addicted to these type of drugs to take daily as the comedown is just horrible lol funny whilst on them tho. Still dangerous tho dont be fooled by the comedy value of peoples eyes rolling and gurning etc


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

willsy said:


> As for weed yes its very addictive, anybody who says it isnt is naive... If its not addictive why do people who smoke weed do it day in day out and go well out of their way to get some. I know too many people who smoke it daily to say it isnt addictive, as said before not physically but mentally maybe the routine or ritual but thats all part of it so yes it is addictive!!!


I guess it depends on your definition of 'addictive'. Chemically it isn't, but then if you add in tobacco then there's your addictive ingredient. I would like to get high, and a bong is a cleaner way to do it, but seeing somebody use a bong makes them look like a junkie or at least that is how society has trained us to see it, man.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I ask this because l only usually associate drug addicts with Heroin as if l am correct in thinking that is the only thing the NHS will help fix.
> 
> I may be totally wrong, l dont know, hence why l am asking.
> 
> ...


Coke is crack, Also junkies can inject cocaine the same way they inject heroin.

Even sniffing the mixed down stuff is highly addiictive and a lot people of become dependent on especially in a social aspect.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea i was doing it 4-5 days a week selling to get my free bit ended up in debt over it and doing things i didnt want to just to get out of the debt... What a mess, better days now though. Can take it or leave it and havent baught any since i can remember. Quite content just to have a few drinks if i go out these days! -have rocked up but never smoked it only ever rocked for other reasons
> 
> As for weed yes its very addictive, anybody who says it isnt is naive... If its not addictive why do people who smoke weed do it day in day out and go well out of their way to get some. I know too many people who smoke it daily to say it isnt addictive, as said before not physically but mentally maybe the routine or ritual but thats all part of it so yes it is addictive!!!
> 
> ...


Agree with the weed thing but proper MDMA or E is not addictive and should have no come down, it's only the **** ones that will leave you feeling like **** the next, good ones will leave you with little more than a bit of dehydration. My opinion anyway.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

shaneh23 said:


> Agree with the weed thing but proper MDMA or E is not addictive and should have no come down, it's only the **** ones that will leave you feeling like **** the next, good ones will leave you with little more than a bit of dehydration. My opinion anyway.


There are no good ones anymore from what I read.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

shaneh23 said:


> Agree with the weed thing but proper MDMA or E is not addictive and should have no come down, it's only the **** ones that will leave you feeling like **** the next, good ones will leave you with little more than a bit of dehydration. My opinion anyway.


I dunno buddy best mdma i ever did made me feel the worst comedown ever!! It was really bad and lack of memory


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

The ones we get over here are spot on.

No come down, I used to take them a few years ago when they were cheaper put them on a mdma kit and they were coming up as crap.

Now when we stick the new ones on a kit they turn black immediately to indicate they are pure mdma and a high dosage of it, well the best ones anyway.

Pure MDMA has no come down, I presume the come down came from whatever crap they used to put into them to mix them down when they were cheaper.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

willsy said:


> I dunno buddy best mdma i ever did made me feel the worst comedown ever!! It was really bad and lack of memory


And a sore asre? :lol:


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

willsy said:


> I dunno buddy best mdma i ever did made me feel the worst comedown ever!! It was really bad and lack of memory


Yeah you might of got the best buzz out of it but how do you know it was pure MDMA. Some of the strongest **** I ever took was the legal highs and it had a terrible come down, couldn't sleep all that crap.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

shaneh23 said:


> The ones we get over here are spot on.
> 
> Now when we stick the new ones on a kit they turn black immediately to indicate they are pure mdma and a high dosage of it, well the best ones anyway.


Nice, I bet they sell for a lot. What's an MDMA kit?


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

is teething powder addictive? cos 30-40% is just that.lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

shaneh23 said:


> Yeah you might of got the best buzz out of it but how do you know it was pure MDMA. Some of the strongest **** I ever took was the legal highs and it had a terrible come down, couldn't sleep all that crap.


Never tested it mate just pink crystals of horribleness lol 1 g got about 6 of us wonky all night


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

monsta said:


> is teething powder addictive? cos 30-40% is just that.lol


I could never bash with teething powder the consistancy was miles off, it was always benzo or worst come to worst creatine lol

Its a greedy game i try to stay away now


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

BIGLBS385 said:


> And a sore asre? :lol:


Yes now you mention it how strange lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i find it addictive even though i hate the stuff, actually i love sticking any powder up my nose thats illegal, think its the thrill of doing it


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

A few of my mates do drugs, some do coke when they can afford it but the main drug they take is either horse tranq or MDMA before heading out and combining it with alcohol. Personally, I've never touched cocaine, horse tranq, MDMA or any other "hardcore" drug - the only drugs I use are alcohol (occasionally) and cannabis (probably once every six months). I don't find drugs addictive personally, I never smoke cannabis in spliff form as the tobacco can hook you to it, I smoke it through shisha, it's harsh but nowhere near as addictive and you get the full effect.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Its highely addictive if not watched carefully

its the devils work, take it from someone who went to hell and back because of cocaine!!!(never crack though may i add)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Very very addictive especially when coming down and you get it for free cos you make money from it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Its highely addictive if not watched carefully
> 
> its the devils work, take it from someone who went to hell and back because of cocaine!!!(never crack though may i add)


And that is why we are sooooo feckin strong now!

Somethin we need to know Breda?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I used to blow a fortune on it when I was younger, once I had one line that was it couldn't stop.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BIGLBS385:2883558 said:


> And that is why we are sooooo feckin strong now!
> 
> Somethin we need to know Breda?


Not anymore mate... A couple years ago I'd probably try and supply the whole forum but not now


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

definatley addictive when its free like Breda said


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I've had it a few times and haven't found it to be addictive in the slightest quite shyt actually.

Now when first tried Dorian Yates NOX pump that was addictive lol. Seriously loved it.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I've had it a few times and haven't found it to be addictive in the slightest quite shyt actually


kind of obvious you said it mate, youve only had sh!t stuff


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I've had it a few times and haven't found it to be addictive in the slightest quite shyt actually.
> 
> Now when first tried Dorian Yates NOX pump that was addictive lol. Seriously loved it.


I thought you did'nt do such things there buddy? :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Readyandwaiting:2883613 said:


> I've had it a few times and haven't found it to be addictive in the slightest quite shyt actually.
> 
> Now when first tried Dorian Yates NOX pump that was addictive lol. Seriously loved it.


You should have asked me for a line... You'd become a regular customer


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> You should have asked me for a line... You'd become a regular customer


I would of gave him a line of Novacane


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Afghan:2883682 said:


> I would of gave him a line of Novacane


He would have got creatine and bonjella from me lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Coke is ****ing evil, I hate the stuff yet still fall to it when drunk


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Coke is ****ing evil, I hate the stuff yet still fall to it when drunk


I'm the same with Mkat, always regret it the next day when I'm on suicide watch with blood gushing out my nose (so I stopped drinking).


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

iv done alot of coke all over the world from the crap in the UK to stuff well off the beaten track in panama for $2 a gram! that stuff was as real as you'd ever get! i prefer crack myself just wish it lasted longer! that said i prefer to blow my mind apart with acid than i do waste my money on stims!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Couple of mates turned to snakes because of it and i lost all respect for them, morals went straight out the window, they would even stitch up freinds and family for it...it's taken a spell inside for 1 of them to sort there heads out! Luckily it never got a hold of me..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> iv done alot of coke all over the world from the crap in the UK to stuff well off the beaten track in panama for $2 a gram! that stuff was as real as you'd ever get! i prefer crack myself just wish it lasted longer! that said i prefer to blow my mind apart with acid than i do waste my money on stims!


is this post serious


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff:2883709 said:


> iv done alot of coke all over the world from the crap in the UK to stuff well off the beaten track in panama for $2 a gram! that stuff was as real as you'd ever get! i prefer crack myself just wish it lasted longer! that said i prefer to blow my mind apart with acid than i do waste my money on stims!


Crack head in the house

I can't stand crack heads... Snakey cnuts the lot of ya


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> iv done alot of coke all over the world from the crap in the UK to stuff well off the beaten track in panama for $2 a gram! that stuff was as real as you'd ever get! i prefer crack myself just wish it lasted longer! that said i prefer to blow my mind apart with acid than i do waste my money on stims!


How about heroin ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> kind of obvious you said it mate, youve only had sh!t stuff


Maybe but the people I did it with were buzzin so explain that one


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Maybe but the people I did it with were buzzin so explain that one


I'm sure a lot of people imagine it. I've literally done half a gram lines with people, not felt a thing, yet they were completely ****ed.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> Crack head in the house
> 
> I can't stand crack heads... Snakey cnuts the lot of ya


Breda you was a crack baby so wha you sayn cuz??? :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

placebo


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MacUK said:


> No he sold crack... Never get high on your own supplier...


supply* lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Breda sells crack ? Or are you just stereotyping ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Breda sells crack ? Or are you just stereotyping ?


lol!

He might sell bootleg CD's and DVD's who knows lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You can tell by these illustrations that, yes, its fukcing addictive!

-Never done it personally, seems like dirt

Not loving the swear filter right now.. ruined my pictures


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

It is dirt


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

crystal meth is supposed to be where it's at. They use it in Thailand to get ahead of the rat race and can work for 2 days straight without a break.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Half tha shyt you buy is baby laxative


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Half tha shyt you buy is baby laxative


snort cell-tech, gives you a real buzz


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> snort cell-tech, gives you a real buzz


I prefer a suppository


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I prefer a suppository


had to google that, wish I hadnt know lol

-Google 'blue waffles' then when it shows in the drop down box hoover over it, click im feeling lucky, pretty cool mate, you'd like it'


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> had to google that, wish I hadnt know lol
> 
> -Google 'blue waffles' then when it shows in the drop down box hoover over it, click im feeling lucky, pretty cool mate, you'd like it'


If that's your kind of pussy. GO AHEAD! :thumb:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Breda sells crack ? Or are you just stereotyping ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Talkin of crack heads...

Where's Uriel these days?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

from my experence with coke ild consider it to be semi addcitive i have used it most weekends for the past four years aloughi have taken large breaks from it for months at a time i still slip back into using it and every weekend thats shoving 2 or 4 grams of flake up your nose coming in rouglhy at round 260 quid each weekend night the past few weeks i have slipped bac into using lots of it and this weekend i me and the lads went through nearly 800 quids worth of the stuff at a weekend in weston i rarely ever do it in the weektime but as soon as friday comes i cant eat all day if i try to ill be sick and i just hell bent on going out and getting as much of it as i can and by this time on a sunday ill be trying to forgett about it so yes i think its addictive to me on a weekend basis and i hate it to be honest wish ild never tried it


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

hope this helps..

drugs rated by their overall danger according to a home office study:

1. Heroin

2. Cocaine

3. Barbituates

4. Street methadone

5. Alcohol

6. Ketamine

7. Benzodiazepines (e.g. Vallium)

8. Amphetamines

9. Tobacco

10. Buprenorphine

11. Cannabis

12. Solvents

13. 4-MTA

14. LSD

15. Methylphenidate (Ritalin)

16. Anabolic steroids

17. GHB

18. Ecstasy

19. Alkyl Nitrites (poppers)

20. Khat


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

all the drama about ecstasy in the 90's and it's one of the least harmful/addictive drugs out there(by the governments own admission) yet it's still a class A drug :confused1:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

t4tremendous said:


> all the drama about ecstasy in the 90's and it's one of the least harmful/addictive drugs out there(by the governments own admission) yet it's still a class A drug :confused1:


Ignore this post. I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> It's Class B.


they downgraded it?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

coke is highly addictive according to studies/the addicts you see/then number of dealers in my area. yet i have known people that only used to do coke on a friday night and wouldn't have more than a certain amount. because of those that only do coke on a friday night and only on a friday night it may lead you to believe that as long as a person can control their use the addiction can be avoided. but then again i don't buy that and because of that haven't risked trying it......that and i don't understand how you could stand the feeling of something going up your nose, i thought swimming pool water was bad enough.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

t4tremendous said:


> they downgraded it?


I googled. I'm wrong. A copper once told my friend they were class B when he got caught with 20 of them lol. He just crushed them into the ground and let him go on his way.

Although, I guess it all depends what's in the pill. Do any of them even have MDMA in them anymore?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> It's Class B.


its class A


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

looking at that graph i cannot for the life of me see why it's still class A, in terms of both addiction and physical harm solvents, LSD and even cannabis are in front of it

i know there was a big drama a couple of years ago with a lot of government advisors calling for it to be downgraded, the government won't seem to budge though


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

even anabolic steroids classed as more dangerous and addictive than ecstasy


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i had a friend who died at 26 from excessive cocaine use,used to spend atleast a grand a month on the stuff,even taking it in them amounts its not as addictive as heroin in the sense that you will go out and steal for the hit etc


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

t4tremendous said:


> looking at that graph i cannot for the life of me see why it's still class A, in terms of both addiction and physical harm solvents, LSD and even cannabis are in front of it
> 
> i know there was a big drama a couple of years ago with a lot of government advisors calling for it to be downgraded, the government won't seem to budge though


It shouldn't be a class A IMO, but then again, you never know what's in it. The rare few times I've tried it, it certainly hasn't been MDMA.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> It shouldn't be a class A IMO, but then again, you never know what's in it. The rare few times I've tried it, it certainly hasn't been MDMA.


yeah mostly these days they're full of sh1t but when classifying a drug surely the government cant be predominently guided by what potential other crap is thrown in with it but focus on the addictive and harmful properties of the drug on it's own merits


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I ask this because l only usually associate drug addicts with Heroin as if l am correct in thinking that is the only thing the NHS will help fix.
> 
> I may be totally wrong, l dont know, hence why l am asking.
> 
> ...


yes coke is addictive, very addictive... and having read through most of this thread and reading about people sayin its not as addictive as heroin i will say from my own experience that coke is more addictive, more mentally addictive than heroin. the physicals nothing compared to the mental side, i know and yes i have done both... im not proud of it but i am proud of the fact that ive turned my life around and im now a recovering drug addict and have been for a number of years. i was on heroin for years but when i started taking coke i reached new levels of addiction and despair...

i know some people were also sayin that cannabis isnt addictive etc but to someone like me anything that gives me some kind of high, any mood altering substance is addictive to me.. some people can take drugs and leave them some cant


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

everyone should be aware that there's a HUGE difference between cocaine and crack cocaine, in terms of alcohol it would be like comparing a pint of beer to a pint of brandy


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

alcohol is the most addictive drug out there and claims more lives than any other drug yet its legal


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Afghan said:


> alcohol is the most addictive drug out there and claims more lives than any other drug yet its legal


i don't think it's more addictive than heroin

i know what you're saying though


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Afghan said:


> alcohol is the most addictive drug out there and claims more lives than any other drug yet its legal


because alot more people drink...if the same amount of people took heroin the death figures would be way higher


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

gymfreak786 said:


> In my opinion cocaine addicts are just in the same boat as Heroin addicts/smack heads.. I know many people who are addicted.
> 
> It starts of funn and very quickly becomes addictive.
> 
> ...


more like 3 days,weed stays in your system longer than any drug


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ive done that much coke in the last few years ive lost count how much ive spent on it and i wouldnt be suprised if my heart was the same as a 70year olds quite sad relly


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

This forum is addictive.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i know a mate, well afew mates, that got hooked on the white stuff.

problem was he/they couldnt go out for a beer with having some coke, and he couldnt have coke without a beer etc. Blew loads of money away on it, or them both, very expensive sessions at weekends. Hes finally got to grips with it, ended up in hospital through drink and drugs. I know he still sniffs and drinks, but no where near as much.

think alot of the time the addictive part is actually sniffing something. Like having a something in your hand if your trying to quite smoking etc.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah i know a mate, well afew mates, that got hooked on the white stuff.
> 
> problem was he/they couldnt go out for a beer with having some coke, and he couldnt have coke without a beer etc. Blew loads of money away on it, or them both, very expensive sessions at weekends. Hes finally got to grips with it, ended up in hospital through drink and drugs. I know he still sniffs and drinks, but no where near as much.
> 
> think alot of the time the addictive part is actually sniffing something. Like having a something in your hand if your trying to quite smoking etc.


no way the addiction is getting that same high you have of the first line its like trying to flush a toulet straight after uve flushed it it wont be as strong thats what its like with coke chasing the buzz also the first few times i ever did coke i have had nothing like them agian and always seek that same buzz


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

to all the people asking if i was serious regarding the crack and the acid, yeh i am being serious, i prefer the high from crack even if it is short lived, but i prefer acid or mdma to the lot!

I very rarely do crack but if i have the choice between the two i go for crack over sniff


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

oh yeh and to the person who asked bout if i like heroin, iv never had brown, but i spent the last 18 months addicted to various opiates, morphine, fentanyl, dihydracodeine, tramadol.... my only advice is to stay well clear of opiates! my addiction was created by the NHS the doctor should be struck off! IMO!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

yes it can be very addictive


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Because heroin is the last on the line fella . start coke , crack then u can't afford that anymore you end up on the smack ... but depends on the person i reckon i done some daft stuff when i was 16..17 and i just walked away from it all


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Well literally every person I know does it or has done it and theyve never been shaking for a fix/spliff and a lot of my friends did it quite a lot lol, people at uni dont really do it out of addiction they do it out of laziness they just prefer to be monged out on the sofa and if they cant do that theyll just sleep lol. Depending on how you define a recreational drug cannabis is probaly the most widely used to and I know very few people who have a problem with it. I would say the most widely used drug is probaly caffeine because its in tea, coffee, coca cola and chocolate lol


or sugar.. read that its more addictive than cocaine, not sure if theres any truth in it but sugar is the devil


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

stuart.s said:


> yes coke is addictive, very addictive... and having read through most of this thread and reading about people sayin its not as addictive as heroin i will say from my own experience that coke is more addictive, more mentally addictive than heroin. the physicals nothing compared to the mental side, i know and yes i have done both... im not proud of it but i am proud of the fact that ive turned my life around and im now a recovering drug addict and have been for a number of years. i was on heroin for years but when i started taking coke i reached new levels of addiction and despair...
> 
> i know some people were also sayin that cannabis isnt addictive etc but to someone like me anything that gives me some kind of high, any mood altering substance is addictive to me.. some people can take drugs and leave them some cant


respect you for turning it around mate, i had a close family member hooked on heroin for 20 yrs and when he was found dead he looked like a lost little boy and couldn't of weighed more than 7 stone very sad. ironically it was his withdrawal symptoms that killed him in the end as he was going cold turkey.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes it is and it also wrecks lives, as illustrated by me this weekend.... i've just gone and ruined something special


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

take it from someone who has spent well over 200k on it and has in the past very nearly ruined his life on it. its is mentally addictive, the body wont crave it but the weak mind will


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Yes it is and it also wrecks lives, as illustrated by me this weekend.... i've just gone and ruined something special


sorry to hear that mate.

no way to ask this without it sounding patronising.. but.. did you learn your lesson or are you likely to repeat the same mistakes?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

once your on the booze its too easy to blow all your cash on the stuff.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Get some columbian flake, the 80% pure stuff, take a small line and see how long befotre you're wanting another. Totally fcking addictive and not even that nice a drug. Personally always preferred E, when it was proper MDMA as that was a real nice drug and not addictive.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

BillC said:


> Get some columbian flake, the 80% pure stuff, take a small line and see how long befotre you're wanting another. Totally fcking addictive and not even that nice a drug. Personally always preferred E, when it was proper MDMA as that was a real nice drug and not addictive.


i dont know what people are on about the flake last longer etc yes it does but coke is still a moreish drug yes flake will last longer but after the half hour your still clucking for more and more maybe a 8th of **** stuff will get you ****ed all night and around 1-2 grams of 80s flake will last you half a gram used to last me all night and a gram 2 nights sometimes back in the day now im spending around 260 quid on an 8th of 80s every weekend


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> sorry to hear that mate.
> 
> no way to ask this without it sounding patronising.. but.. did you learn your lesson or are you likely to repeat the same mistakes?


Well yeah i don't even know what i was doing but it aint good


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yes it is and it also wrecks lives, as illustrated by me this weekend.... i've just gone and ruined something special


Good boi


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Good boi


can i ask wtf it is that you are doing on here?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

jake87 said:


> can i ask wtf it is that you are doing on here?


Jacob.

Chill out mon, it's a forum. I will never see you or these people face to face. It's all part of the job (keyboard warrior) :thumbup1:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the like Mish I owe you one


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I don't know whether i'm surprised by the vast amount of people on this forum who have spent a considerable amount of money or a significant amount of time in their mind controlled by this drug


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Coke is every where mate, I would say most of the people I know do it or have done it. Its ****ing nasty mate.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> I don't know whether i'm surprised by the vast amount of people on this forum who have spent a considerable amount of money or a significant amount of time in their mind controlled by this drug


Don't be. Anabolic steroids and recreational drugs go hand in hand.

According to scientists. I made that bit up but it's true i tell you!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ill be honest, whats so nasty about it?

i enjoy it when i have it

but then dont let it rule my life?

same as ale


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i found Mkat way more addictive than coke though. surprised so many people here say weed isnt addictive i know so many people that smoke it every day.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> ill be honest, whats so nasty about it?
> 
> i enjoy it when i have it
> 
> ...


it all depends on the person, some can do this others cant

Im the kind of guy who let it take over me slowly and fcked me over for 3 years of my life down the pan


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Don't be. Anabolic steroids and recreational drugs go hand in hand.
> 
> According to scientists. I made that bit up but it's true i tell you!


I have spent over half of my life using recreational drugs of all kinds and never have i considered for more than a few minutes what might be mixed with the pills or powder or liquid i'm about to ingest. I'm not stupid i know what they are cut and bashed with but it never worried me.

Now I am considering running a cycle but i'm terrified of getting dodgy gear and just apprehensive in general about it


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Its noway near as adictive as opioids like heroine.

Cocaine is similar to cafene chemically, you can have a dependancy on both but not really an addiction, google the difference between an addiction and a dependancy.


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

DJay said:


> Its noway near as adictive as opioids like heroine.
> 
> Cocaine is similar to cafene chemically, you can have a dependancy on both but not really an addiction, google the difference between an addiction and a dependancy.


in my experience its more mentally addictive than opiates.. i dont care what google says i have had addiction to all drugs, and the one that done me in the most was cocaine followed closely by heroin.. addiction is centred in the mind mate not the body


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes.

Wasted thousands on it when I had a bit of cash & was taking a year out from work & such things.

The addiction seems to be more mental than physical with coke compared to heroin.

Crack however is on a different level to coke


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

stuart.s said:


> in my experience its more mentally addictive than opiates.. i dont care what google says i have had addiction to all drugs, and the one that done me in the most was cocaine followed closely by heroin.. addiction is centred in the mind mate not the body


What i thought not sure how people can say you cant get addicted to coke or weed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IronDan said:


> Lots of drink/drug threads lately milky, hope ur not thinking of becoming a boozed up junky


Ha ha no way mate...

I only do gear, thats it, no desire to even try anything else..


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

IronDan said:


> Lots of drink/drug threads lately milky, hope ur not thinking of becoming a boozed up junky


Maybe its a secret cry for help from Milky , there are people that can help mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IronDan said:


> Talk to Frank mate


Who is he ?

send me a link, how long has he been a member ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> I ask this because l only usually associate drug addicts with Heroin as if l am correct in thinking that is the only thing the NHS will help fix.
> 
> I may be totally wrong, l dont know, hence why l am asking.
> 
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IronDan said:


> Not sure if serious, but I will bite :lol:
> 
> Www.talktofrank.com


He's not on the members list mate..

Will check the banned list !


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> I ask this because l only usually associate drug addicts with Heroin as if l am correct in thinking that is the only thing the NHS will help fix.
> 
> I may be totally wrong, l dont know, hence why l am asking.
> 
> ...


Cocaine is a strange animal, Milky.

When you get the 'good sh!t' it really is an awesome drug; the high is very manageable, it's easy to socialise on it, the come-down is manageable, it is over fairly quickly so you can get to work the next day and not look like crap.

The problem is all the above. The softness of the drug makes you shrug your shoulders at anyone concerned at how much you may be hoovering up, but meanwhile the addiction creeps up. Little by little you are kinda lulled into a false sense of your own mental strength over cocaine. Eventually the fight is over, and before you even know it you are literally quaking for a hit. The dealers suffer too, so your fix is cut badly which leads you to never capture the high you need.. unless you buy over and above what you *should *need.

The paranoia you are left with, when you are truly addicted, and for a looong time afterwards is fvcking horrible. THEN your addiction becomes obvious to anyone around you, and after being the king of the social scene you are left a wreck who hides from everybody (and even from the daylight).

I did all the above, and to an extreme i'd like never to repeat.

It is very addictive. I'd say it must be handled like chocolate (not to underestimate it but), it is ok very very occasionally - but it really is best left alone.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

A mate of mine spends sh1tloads on coke most weekends and functions normally. The hangover kills it off the next day although I believe a 'hair of the dog' approach the next day with coke instead of beer would first steps on the to path to addiction. He he just never has any left! 2g is a quiet night in for him and he has done over 7g in a night before. He just does it when he drinks and functions normally all week at work etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IronDan said:


> Cvnt


PM'd Sonoffrank, see if he can put me onto his dad, cheers man...


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

poster in the job center i saw the other day said they will help you get off crack and heroin... :/ personally i think if you want to get off something you will... i love all my reccy substances, its a very long list and most people havent heard of half the things! but it only gets out of control if you let it. i was scared to try coke when i was younger because i thought 'once iv tried it ill be addicted' but then speaking to others who said what i do is much more hardcore than a few lines so i tried it and yeh, it was ok. crack is a better high! definatly! but even with crack it depends what the purity of the coke you cook it up with is, cooking it certainly doesnt magically refine it!

people get addicted to the image of using coke usually! if you want real coke then head to panama! but forget the stuff you buy on the streets here! i got some stuff that was apparently the BEST! and was twice the price, 'cuz its pure like' and its still bull****!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's another reason l couldnt do it.

I could NEVER snort anything, the mere thought MORTIFIES me !


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The stuff is responsible for my financial demise in life as well as many other problems which I won't go into.

I spend hundreds of pounds most weekends on it and have done for the best part of 10 years now. I've had some really good jobs and don't have anything to show for it.

Am I going to give it up? Probably not cos come the weekend I have nothing better to do and it does give me brief pleasure from the monotony that is my life!

I don't wake up every day wanting it or anything but when I have had a few drinks on a weekend I order some about 90% of the time and never really get through less than a couple of Gs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Here's another reason l couldnt do it.
> 
> I could NEVER snort anything, the mere thought MORTIFIES me !


 Just mainline it then lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xpower said:


> Just mainline it then lol


I dont even know what that means mate

:lol:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

just be careful it dont congeal too much in the barrel!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> I dont even know what that means mate
> 
> :lol:


 Whack it in a vein


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xpower said:


> Whack it in a vein


Fu*k that for a game of soldiers !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Here's another reason l couldnt do it.
> 
> I could NEVER snort anything, the mere thought MORTIFIES me !


You get to like the feeling


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Fu*k that for a game of soldiers !


LOL

Couldn't do that either.

Just opening up the options


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

If rocked up it becomes crack even worse than smack very addictive drug and a fcuking waste of money


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

LS! i LOVE crack! cant beat that first good hit just watching that big yellow rock melt almost... mmmmm then again the 2nd hit aint bad... or the 3rd.... you get the idea!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

we get it, you like crack


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr Buffnstuff - UKM's local crackhead.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Mr Buffnstuff - UKM's local crackhead.


im starting to think its not him in his avi.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

kingdale said:


> im starting to think its not him in his avi.


I dunno, have you ever watched dog the bounty hunter? a lot of crackheads wear bandanas


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

haha jheez! now everyone thinks im a crack head....? :blowme:

lol


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> ill be honest, whats so nasty about it?
> 
> i enjoy it when i have it
> 
> ...


well id say you were one of the fortunate ones, fair play though if you can take it or leave it then why not!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> ill be honest, whats so nasty about it?
> 
> i enjoy it when i have it
> 
> ...


 As ya know though.

only 1 or 2 steps away from losing control for the evening atleast


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> poster in the job center i saw the other day said they will help you get off crack and heroin... :/ personally i think if you want to get off something you will...!


cant say i agree with that one.... i tried to get off the stuff for years and could never do it on my own, no matter how much i wanted too. at the end i had nothin left i was in hostels and sleeping rough at one point and still couldnt kick it on my own.. if i hadnt got help i know i would have been dead a long time ago


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

what was u on stu? sorry to hear bout your trouble!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Cocaine is a strange animal, Milky.
> 
> When you get the 'good sh!t' it really is an awesome drug; the high is very manageable, it's easy to socialise on it, the come-down is manageable, it is over fairly quickly so you can get to work the next day and not look like crap.
> 
> ...


This is a really good honest response.

Couldn't have said it better myself!

Seems we have had similar exoeriances! Miss the 'good ****' myself


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

stuart.s said:


> cant say i agree with that one.... i tried to get off the stuff for years and could never do it on my own, no matter how much i wanted too. at the end i had nothin left i was in hostels and sleeping rough at one point and still couldnt kick it on my own.. if i hadnt got help i know i would have been dead a long time ago


see people tink its luxurious but its not its far from luxurious


----------



## Mara (Aug 4, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yes. I've seen many friends fall to that drug.
> 
> Sh?t gear anyway these days.[/QUOT
> 
> not from the right sources its no


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mara said:


> care to send me some cause the stuff floating bout for past few years is awful


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can see how it would be, I've taken it a good amount of times, it's more moreish than addictive

Not even in the same ball park of addictiveness as drugs that hit you harder but don't last as long, like crack, meth or mcat

Even with the potent stuff you don't really 'rush' off it, and the rush tends to be the addictive part of drugs because you get an intense euphoric rush of happiness/comfort and all of a sudden it's gone and you want that feeling back, cocaine is more like you have a burst of energy that lasts for about 3 hours, can't shut up talking with the occasional gurn

Obviously if you make a habit of taking it an addiction will creep up eventually, but if you keep it on a level and do it on the odd occasion you should be ok

Unlike for example smoking, where in my opinion(and experience) you cannot keep that to an occasional level, I imagine the same would go for drugs like heroin and crack also


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> barnsy you wanna come over to me 80- 100 quid a g or 255 on the 8th you wudnt want anym ore than a gram of this a night


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> that sounds very dear, more of a ketamine person myself...coke is crap unless you mix with e and some mkat


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> then dont complain about **** coke by you unless your preperaed to pay for coke lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

barsnack said:


> south east london £30 a g you get more buzzing off a couple of pro plus lol
> 
> couple of posh bods i know from poker get their sniff from a guy in kensington, £60 a g, like the stuff from back in the day, blinding


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im struggling to find ket more than anything else!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

stopped trying couple of months after it got banned in india because noone could get it. might be back to normal now


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

kingdale said:


> funnily enough ive lived in leeds for 4 years and we had ket majority of weekends, found it really easy but every time i go back over its harder to find, heading over this friday so told me mates to be on the look out


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> the 60s stuff if nice but i can still get eqaullay as nice stuff for 40 a g but always buy it for around 80 pounds a gram sometimes it can be as high as 120 i call the 40s and 60s stuff speedy rock cos its deffo got speed in it if it shrivels your willy then its got speed or eph or something in it decent coke wont do that


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i used to be able to buy it easily then got to the point where people who had kilos had nothing. alot of it around here is apparently MXE or cut with it.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

kingdale said:


> you and me both! your right its because of the crackdown in India unfortunatly! have you tried MXE (methetoxamine)? its a dissasociative anesthstetic same as PCP, ketamine, tiltamine etc and still legal, if you like K its defo worth a go! its nice, very much like K but lasts a bit longer.. you get a real confused peak like you do with k then tail off is like low dose k for a while. its my new fav


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> why anyone does this **** irl never know who wants to be out on controll of ther body **** ket never done it never will


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> not tried it yet but will do at somepoint. you get it online like when mkat was legal? everyone just went back to smashing mkat when ket was hard to get.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> i prefer to be on ket with few mates at a house than to be out raving to be honest. i love tripping


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

anyone done salvia? thats a wierd drug


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i also love salvia, used to get the x60 online at a good price i probably tripped everyday for a year or so on that!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ive had some crazy times on that. i dont think i will ever forget some of the trips. Strangley though i once had a better trip on mkat weed and lack of sleep was wierd because i wasnt expecting to trip. We once convinced our mate he had wet and shat his pants when he was on salvia it was tooo funny.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

also doesnt anyone ever test their coke? i just heat sum up over a spoon, real gear will dissolve away to pretty much nowt... least it gives you an idea of what youve got


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

kingdale said:


> ive had some crazy times on that. i dont think i will ever forget some of the trips. Strangley though i once had a better trip on mkat weed and lack of sleep was wierd because i wasnt expecting to trip. We once convinced our mate he had *wet and shat his pants* when he was on salvia it was tooo funny.


ahhh mate, i always get paranoid bout doing that when im tripping! kinda awkward if im with my gf... if i was on my own i wouldnt care too much tho!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i wouldnt want to the stuff i used to get was terrible why i have done it once in about a year.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

If I was a rock star, with loads of cash, id be bang on it, no doubt, I love it, ive stayed up all night through to the next day talking complete shyte before, i loved it

Thinking about it, Id love a G right now, but I wont, and havent for a couple of years now.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait...

Is it addictive?! Heres a man in the know


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> also doesnt anyone ever test their coke? i just heat sum up over a spoon, real gear will dissolve away to pretty much nowt... least it gives you an idea of what youve got


See now this is another issue, being stiffed with talcum powder or some other white sh*t.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Mish said:


> The reason it is so 'moreish' is because of the low cocaine content that is found in the UK. It is cut with so many other products that the buzz is very short, hence leaving you wanting another line. I know a lot of people around my way that think they are addicted to coke yet are still to experience a proper line or something that is at least 80-90% pure, now when you have done a line of that then i will believe you may be addicted to coke until then you are addicted to benzocaine and the lifestyle associated with doing coke


try doin a line of proper rocket £100+ a G.

you wont be wanting to do 6 inch lines of that sh!t trust me.


----------



## RealJazz (Nov 5, 2010)

Mish said:


> low cocaine content that is found in the UK. It is cut with so many other products that the buzz is very short, hence leaving you wanting another line. I know a lot of people around my way that think they are addicted to coke yet are still to experience a proper line or something that is at least 80-90% pure, now when you have done a line of that then i will believe you may be addicted to coke until then you are addicted to benzocaine and the lifestyle associated with doing coke


I wanted this highlighted. Powder here is NOTHING like real cocaine. This comment would not mean anything unless I explain a bit more. I have spent time in Colombia and during that time I learnt what it is like to experience cocaine.

I am glad to say that it has put me off from trying it ever again here.

I can only see it as junk and would never call it cocaine, even the stuff you reckon is 90%. If you are still alive after snorting something longer than a centimetre its not cocaine. If anyone thinks they are addicted to cocaine here then they are addicted to the thought of being addicted. Waste of money and health.

Cocaine is not not so physically addictive as crack or heroin. I've heard people saying alcohol is more addictive, maybe it depends on the person how prone they are to becoming addicted and to what. So no, the powder you find here I would say is not physically addictive but maybe mentally addictive. People just get a self esteem boost from the idea of buying and taking it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Love the way everyone thinks they're buying a gramme, it''l be 0.7.

You get 40 0.7's out of an ounce, that's how most peeps sell it.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

RealJazz said:


> ...I am glad to say that it has put me off from trying it ever again here.
> 
> I can only see it as junk and would never call it cocaine, even the stuff you reckon is 90%. If you are still alive after snorting something longer than a centimetre its not cocaine. If anyone thinks they are addicted to cocaine here then they are addicted to the thought of being addicted...


bam! just what he said, i dont get the stuff in the UK. iv spent time in columbia and i agree 100% the stuff you can get in the UK be it 30/g or 100/g is still SH!T


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Mish said:


> The reason it is so 'moreish' is because of the low cocaine content that is found in the UK. It is cut with so many other products that the buzz is very short, hence leaving you wanting another line. I know a lot of people around my way that think they are addicted to coke yet are still to experience a proper line or something that is at least 80-90% pure, now when you have done a line of that then i will believe you may be addicted to coke until then you are addicted to benzocaine and the lifestyle associated with doing coke


well i can deinetely say it wasnt the lifestyle i was addicted too asit was far from glamorous! was the complete opposite in fact and it was definetely the high of the cocaine that got me, not sayin on here what method i used when taking it but it was the most intense feelin ive experienced in all my life and in the past ive used alot of drugs in alot of different ways.. not like that anymore though, been over ten years since ive had a drink or a drug well except aas


----------

